

The Awkward Leader - rguzman
http://blog.idonethis.com/post/35313330535/the-awkward-leader

======
etrain
The premise that "information gathering" is a manager's most important task is
a pretty interesting assumption underlying this post.

I recommend reading Andy's book "High Output Management" for more insight into
this assumption.

------
TheOnly92
Essentially a leader is not defined by your ability in doing something, it's
defined by how well you are able to utilize your team's ability to achieve
something that can't be done by one person.

------
cookingrobot
An analogy to this could be having a chat box available on your website (olark
for example). Let your users know you're always free for an informal chat.

